# Gear Consolidation - Optics, Tripods, Clothing Swaro, Kuiu, Lowa



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Time to consolidate a bunch of my gear. Running out of space for it, and I can never seem to use it all. Having trouble with the pics but in the meantime I can email or text them. Located in Utah County.

Leupold Gold Ring 10x42 Binoculars. $575. Good condition. Just got these and really like them, but realized I didn't do my research because they don't have a tripod adapter. I like to use my 10x off my tripod. Has a slight smudge on one of the objectives, but doesn't affect view.
Promaster FW29t Tripod. $60. No head. Used but functional. Weighs about 74 oz. Very sturdy, but not a backpacking tripod.
Lowa Ranger II GTX Size 11 boots. $150. Great boots. Used one season, maybe 20 miles on them. They just don't fit my feet as I'd like.

I am OCD about researching what I'm getting so it might take me bit to decide on possible trades. I can add some cash for the right deal.

Trades I'd consider in order of preference:
Lightweight tripod and head that handles a 80mm spotter flawlessly. Would love a SLIK 624 CF or an Outdoorsmans with a good head.
Riflescope with 40-44mm objective in the $300-500 range (Zeiss, Meopta, Swarovski, Vortex (Viper or better), possibly others. 
Higher end binos or spotters
Medium caliber hunting rifle - left handed (maybe a 25.06 up to .284), but would consider others. 
Double (or Single) rifle hard case with padded foam inserts
Leica 1000, 1200, or 1600 rangefinder
Leupold 1200 rangefinder


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Leupold GR HD 10x42








Promaster FW29t








Lowa Ranger II GTX


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Price drop on the SLC 8x30 and boots


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Swaros and vanguard are sold
Updating list now.

Remaining items:
Leupold GR 10x42 HD
Lowa Ranger II GTX
Promaster tripod


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Leupolds are gone.


----------

